# 93015 With 93924



## BCSTACY (Jul 29, 2008)

Can 93015 Be Billed With 93924?  It Doesn't Look Like Its Bundled.


----------



## meenal (Jul 29, 2008)

You are correct.They are not bundled per NCCI. As long as the documentation supports the CPT you can bill them.


----------

